# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  تبخر بالعود و العنبر

## ماهر علي

السلام عليكم 

بعد انقطاع طويل رجعت الى ايام التأسيس هذا المنتدى الرائع على قلبي 
وطالما تغنينا بهذا المنتدى 

لكم هذه المشاركة البسيطة 



ولكم مني آلف تحية :)

----------

